# all terrain tire suggestions



## Centex fisher (Apr 25, 2006)

I currently am running BF Goodrich all terrains and I'm not getting the mileage out of them I want. I live down a gravel road and it just chews these tires up. Looking for suggestions on a good all terrain tire for the $ to try. I drive an f250 crew cab diesel. Anyone have any suggestions on a better lasting all terrain tire?


----------



## Lakeandbay2 (Apr 15, 2012)

I have not to terra grapplers. I've had them on a 1500z71 now a 2500 ram. I've seen great resulting in mileage. They seem to wear correct too.


----------



## Lakeandbay2 (Apr 15, 2012)

Stupid auto correct. I have nitto terra grapplers.


----------



## Major29 (Jun 19, 2011)

Nitro terra grappler a/t's are good all terrains and they do well off road as well as on road, my brother has a set on his ram 1500 and has 45,000 miles and still going on his current set.

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CBuchanan (Dec 1, 2012)

I personally don't like the terra grapplers. Ran them on an f150 an got decent mileage out of them but they were slick on wet roads. I am running BFG all terrains with good results on my 06 3/4 ton 4x4 dodge diesel. My dad also like the BFG all terrains on his similar dodge.

Another suggestion is the Mickey Thompson ATZ. They are pricey but you can usually find a rebate on them. I ran 33x13.5x18 on my 05 F250 4x4 power stroke and had around 65k miles on them when I hit something in the road and blew one. They still had plenty of tread on them. I ended up just replacing them with mud grapplers.


----------



## Brady Bunch (Jul 12, 2004)

I had a set of Nitto TG's on my Tundra and wore them flat. They were great mud, sand and road tires. I would def recommend them to anyone.

I recently needed new rubber but went the Cooper Discovery route (good reviews and cheap). I have'nt put 3k miles on them yet so no reviews on them.


----------



## Centex fisher (Apr 25, 2006)

I've always had good luck in the past with BF Goodrich all terrains but the last two sets I've bought just got chewed up on gravel roads. I travel them often in addition to the road I live off of. Time to make a change and try something else. I have heard good things about the Nitto grapplers.


----------



## Major29 (Jun 19, 2011)

In my experience, the BFG all terrains ball up and lose traction in mud very quickly, they are good on road and in sand, but in the mud, I would consider them to be poor, just based on my experience with them.

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

Toyo...


----------



## louie870 (Apr 20, 2011)

Cant go wrong with Michelins. You get what you pay for.


----------



## aggiefishinDr (Sep 1, 2005)

DSL_PWR said:


> Toyo...


Yes, this ^^ I just put a set of toyo open country m/t on my truck. Excellent tires, very minimal road noise. Have nittos on my jeep ruby and not that impressed.


----------



## yakPIRATE (Jun 23, 2012)

Toyo m/ts


----------



## Gulfcoastin (Feb 9, 2011)

Check out the cooper discoverer ATP'S


----------



## Galveston Yankee (May 24, 2004)

Comparing what you get on a half ton vs a three quarter ton truck is like doing the apples and oranges thing. The weight difference between the two changes everything when it comes to rubber on the road. 

I have about 20K miles on a set of Yokohama Geolander ATS tires on a Ram 2500 and am quite pleased with the wear so far. I expect to get at least another 30K out of them, which is pretty good for a 6K+ lb truck.

Am always looking for something better.


----------



## Empty Pockets CC (Feb 18, 2009)

Another vote for Nitto. I run them on the dodge 2500 and tundra. Good tire for your buck.


----------



## offshorefanatic (Jan 13, 2011)

Id stay away from nitto brand tires for a while.I've had good luck but the recent batch has been giving us problems. I personally had 5 separate in the last 8months and the latest blew out causing 5k in damage to my truck. So far I have seen 6 other guys have problems also that I know personally. The terra duro and mud grappler are the ones I have seen separate some after only 5k miles. Luckily nitto has made good and replaced bad tires and also payed for the repairs to my truck. I just don't trust them.

Sent from my SGH-T769 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Baystealth 2230 (Sep 14, 2011)

I've been running Dick Cepek Fun Country II. Last set had 45k on them when I traded the truck and still had probably 20k at least left.


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

Toyo OC or NItto Trail for 3/4+ ton trucks. Both have E rating. Nitto and Toyo same company. 

Nitto Terras aren't getting good reviews for 3/4 ton trucks. Most seem to say they wear before 30k mile mark. Same goes for BFGs. 

Had couple sets of Terras on my F150 and avged 45k miles before they got rough and slick. 

Michelins AT2s are great but definitely more geared for the highway than dirt.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Yep, I have the Mitch-a-len AT2's and they are pretty much a highway/road tire that's ok on rocks and some soft sand but that's about it. Don't even think about mud, wet grass or anything where a true A/T tire wouldn't have an issue. 

When they put the AT2's in the "all terrain" category, it's a bit of a stretch. One thing's for sure, they ain't cheap!


----------



## hthomsen825 (Sep 7, 2006)

I had the same experience as the OP with BFG tires. I paid a lot of money for them hoping to get 50k out of them. Replaced them at 30k. I had the Nitto Terra Grapplers before the BFG's. They lasted 30k also. I bought Falken WildPeak this time around. They have 18k on them now and so far, so good. If they make 30k, then I'm money ahead because they were substantially cheaper than the BFG.

All are load range E tires on a 2007 Dodge megacab diesel 4x4. All have been quiet enough & ride good enough.


----------



## BluewaterAg26 (Jan 12, 2009)

I run Falkens on my truck and for the price, there hard to beat. 53k miles on mine so far. I like the Toyo MTs but the price is ridiculous.


----------



## KW (Jan 25, 2006)

Look at www.tirerack.com. They have some interesting info. Look at the Reviews, Surveys and Warranty of the tires you have questions about. It is usually rather informative. Also, when looking at the reviews pay attention to the type of vehicle they used it on. Case in point, BFG Rugged Trail tires. It has so/so reviews over all. But if you look closer just about everyone with lite vehicles disliked it. People with 3/4 ton or bigger seem to like it quited a bit. It is a heavier tire and not ment for a lighter vehicle from what I can gather.


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

BluewaterAg26 said:


> I run Falkens on my truck and for the price, there hard to beat. 53k miles on mine so far. I like the Toyo MTs but the price is ridiculous.


 U didnt miss much I had the TOYO MT 30 k and that was it had all 3 styles of the Nittos no more than 30 out of those either Dic Cepeck have been the best ones I had Im going with Falkens this time also I think they were the only one that had a 50 k warranty in a E tire all the above wore good and even but just dont have any life in them.


----------



## oOslikOo (Jul 13, 2010)

hthomsen825 said:


> I had the same experience as the OP with BFG tires. I paid a lot of money for them hoping to get 50k out of them. Replaced them at 30k. I had the Nitto Terra Grapplers before the BFG's. They lasted 30k also. I bought Falken WildPeak this time around. They have 18k on them now and so far, so good. If they make 30k, then I'm money ahead because they were substantially cheaper than the BFG.
> 
> All are load range E tires on a 2007 Dodge megacab diesel 4x4. All have been quiet enough & ride good enough.


i got 65K out of my last set. Like the OP i drive on gravel roads constantly and never had a problem. still had decent tread but didnt want to take the chance. put the same set on and i'm at 20K on these. performed well in off road conditions for me.


----------



## 4dd1kt3d (Jun 19, 2012)

I'm liking the Toyo Open Country's on my hard driven F-250.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

louie870 said:


> Cant go wrong with Michelins. You get what you pay for.


yep , esp on a ford and a heavy diesel and rotate em every 10K mi.

might look for some coopers as well


----------



## loco4fishn (May 17, 2010)

offshorefanatic said:


> Id stay away from nitto brand tires for a while.I've had good luck but the recent batch has been giving us problems. I personally had 5 separate in the last 8months and the latest blew out causing 5k in damage to my truck. So far I have seen 6 other guys have problems also that I know personally. The terra duro and mud grappler are the ones I have seen separate some after only 5k miles. Luckily nitto has made good and replaced bad tires and also payed for the repairs to my truck. I just don't trust them.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T769 using Tapatalk 2


^^ this is true. I just put the trail grapplers and am having a tire seperate with only 5 k miles. Gonna go back to Bft at when these go bald


----------



## loco4fishn (May 17, 2010)

Bfg. Lol. Auto correct has the right idea


----------



## WRsteveX (Sep 6, 2012)

Major29 said:


> In my experience, the BFG all terrains ball up and lose traction in mud very quickly, they are good on road and in sand, but in the mud, I would consider them to be poor, just based on my experience with them.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


...I had these results.


----------



## Highseas (Apr 4, 2007)

Wrangler Duratrac. I have used BFG All Terrains whole life. Bought Duratracs and put on 02 F250. Then on 2011 F250. Got 55,000 out of them and had tread to go but got a nail in sidewall and didnt but just one. Duratracs will be on my trucks from now on. They are an ALL TERAIN not mud tire. Check them out. I run 70 psi from the get go. The sway a little in the beginning at freeway speed, but other than that they are great. Loadf Range E.


----------



## msf62000 (Aug 24, 2007)

Duratracs all the way. 04 dodge 2500 diesel and I love them.


----------



## txrowdy (Nov 7, 2008)

my vote goes to Hankook Dynapro ATM. 2500 cummins. Got them from Discount, rotated every 5k miles and have put just under 60k on them with no problems and plenty of tread. Lots of towing as well. Better in sand than mud.


----------



## 2013Shoalcat (Aug 1, 2012)

What about Pro Comp? Any good?


----------



## peque (Aug 3, 2012)

Get the right tire for the right job, i usually get my tires with a 480+ UTQG rating( harder rubber). Im fixing to get a wheel/tire pkge of Goodyear silent armor with. Research,research, talk to tire specilists.


----------



## rdtfishn (Sep 14, 2012)

Ive got Nitto Tera Grapplers on an 08 F350 single wheel 4x4 (9320lbs). Ive got 20k on them i think they run good, on and off road. Little road noise, drove from Richwood to South Padre with a 30ft camper back in June and did great, first long trip with the tires. Heard good and bad things about them just as you would hear about any tires on the market.


----------

